# The Conqueror's Shadow, now available!



## Mouseferatu (May 29, 2009)

Hey, folks.

*The Conqueror's Shadow*, my first completely original, non-shared world, 100% pure Ari novel, is now available for preorder at Amazon: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Conquerors-Shadow-Ari-Marmell/dp/0553807765/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243553284&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Conqueror's Shadow: Ari Marmell: Books[/ame]   

I can't tell you how thrilling it is to have gotten here, and I appreciate everyone who's read my work thus far in helping me do it.


----------



## Richards (May 30, 2009)

So, what's this 432-page hardcover about?

Johnathan


----------



## EricNoah (May 30, 2009)

*chants* "Blurb! Blurb! Blurb! Blurb!"


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 30, 2009)

Richards said:


> So, what's this 432-page hardcover about?
> 
> Johnathan




Well, I was going to post a quick summary, but just this morning my publisher asked me to wait until they send me an "official" blurb. Yay, marketing. 

Seriously, though, it shouldn't be too long, likely next week. As soon as I have said blurb, I'll post it.

I _will_ say that it's a fantasy novel with some, let's say, _unusual_ protagonists.


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 30, 2009)

Hey congrats man, that's awesome news!

{edit} _I was too slow on the post, it seems -- my question was already answered.
_


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 30, 2009)

Darth Shoju said:


> Hey congrats man, that's awesome news!
> 
> {edit} _I was too slow on the post, it seems -- my question was already answered.
> _




Hey, no worries. Enthusiasm is good. 

I was just excited to post as soon as the link went live. I actually hadn't realized they wanted me to wait on a blurb, so I was all set to answer if anyone asked.

Ah, well. Like I said, shouldn't be long.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 30, 2009)

Ari, You'll be sure to post a reminder a week or so before the book is released aye?


----------



## GSHamster (May 30, 2009)

Is it a stand-alone book, or the first book in a series?


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 30, 2009)

BrooklynKnight said:


> Ari, You'll be sure to post a reminder a week or so before the book is released aye?




Oh, believe me, I'll be counting down the months (and weeks, and days, and minutes) like this was the doomsday clock.  I'll be posting reminders, no worries.



GSHamster said:


> Is it a stand-alone book, or the first book in a series?




It's _potentially_ both. What I mean by that is, I'm talking to the publisher about sequel material, but the book was written so it could stand completely alone.


----------



## Klaus (May 30, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Oh, believe me, I'll be counting down the months (and weeks, and days, and minutes) like this was the doomsday clock.  I'll be posting reminders, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> It's _potentially_ both. What I mean by that is, I'm talking to the publisher about sequel material, but the book was written so it could stand completely alone.



Man, two threads on the book and  both have the same questions!



Glad to know it's fantasy! Can't wait to hear more.

Although I'll be disappointed if the novel lacks a vampiric rodent. I'll even settle for a carnivorous capybara.


----------



## Asmo (May 30, 2009)

On a related note - what is the response (so far) for "Agents of Artifice"?
(I´ve not had a chance to read it yet, but I´ll get there)


Asmo


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 30, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Glad to know it's fantasy! Can't wait to hear more.




Almost anything I do is likely to be fantasy, since that's by far my favorite genre. It might be darker or lighter, high fantasy or low, a dollop of humor or a dollop of horror (or both), but fantasy of some sort.

And if/when I do something that's _not_ fantasy, I'll make a point of being clear about that. 



Asmo said:


> On a related note - what is the response (so far) for "Agents of Artifice"?




Gratifyingly positive.  Not _everyone_ loves it, of course, but the comments over on the WotC boards have been largely positive, it's had some great online reviews, and it's hovering at 4 stars on Amazon.


----------



## Wombat (May 30, 2009)

Woo hoo, and many congratulations, your great mousieness!  

I shall have to see about picking up a copy just on account of because.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 2, 2009)

Wombat said:


> I shall have to see about picking up a copy just on account of because.




That's as good a reason as any. 

Seriously, folks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, the following blurb text comes from the inner cover flap of the hardcover printing:



> They called him the Terror of the East. His past shrouded in mystery, his identity hidden beneath a suit of enchanted black armor and a skull-like helm, Corvis Rebaine carved a bloody path through Imphallion, aided by Davro, a savage ogre, and Seilloah, a witch with a taste for human flesh. No shield or weapon could stop his demon-forged axe. And no magic could match the spells of his demon slave, Khanda.
> 
> Yet just when ultimate victory was in his grasp, Rebaine faltered. His plans of conquest, born from a desire to see Imphallion governed with firmness and honesty, shattered. Amidst the chaos of a collapsing army, Rebaine vanished, taking only a single hostage—a young noblewoman named Tyannon—to guarantee his escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 9, 2009)

That sounds awesome. I can't wait to read it. I can't tell you how often I've picked up a fantasy book and read the blurb only to be bored to tears. So many of them seem so generic lately. This book is exactly the kind of story I wade through all the dreck to find (at least, as far as I can tell so far  ).

My buddy does the ordering for the fantasy/sci-fi section of one of the McNally Robinsons here, so I shouldn't have any trouble getting ahold of it.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 9, 2009)

Well. I can pretty much say you've got one guaranteed sale right here.

Are you by chance writing any Eberron or FR novels too?


----------



## Krug (Jun 10, 2009)

'Grats!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Shoju said:


> This book is exactly the kind of story I wade through all the dreck to find (at least, as far as I can tell so far  ).




Excellent. 

And I'm so glad that Bantam has people to write these things, because I personally _suck_ at doing blurbs and summaries. 



BrooklynKnight said:


> Well. I can pretty much say you've got one guaranteed sale right here.




Thanks. 



> Are you by chance writing any Eberron or FR novels too?




Nothing currently planned or contracted, but I'd definitely be interested in doing some more D&D fiction for WotC.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 17, 2009)

The cover is now up on Amazon. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Conquerors-Shadow-Ari-Marmell/dp/0553807765/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243553284&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Conqueror's Shadow (9780553807769): Ari Marmell: Books[/ame]


----------



## fba827 (Aug 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats and great BIO on Amazon!  

Will it be published for Kindle?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 17, 2009)

Hand of Evil said:


> Will it be published for Kindle?




I couldn't say for certain--they don't tend to involve the author in discussions of that sort--but I wouldn't be surprised. I know it's going to be available in _some_ form of electronic format.

(BTW, how did you manage to read the entire bio? Every time I go to the page, I only get part of the bio, and I can't find a link to the whole thing.)


----------



## Klaus (Aug 18, 2009)

Go to Ari Marmell's page. The Bio on the sidebar ends with "Read More...", which once clicked opens in a sub-window.

I'm really happy for ya, Mouse!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 18, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Go to Ari Marmell's page. The Bio on the sidebar ends with "Read More...", which once clicked opens in a sub-window.




I'm an idiot. I wasn't getting that link because I have scripts turned off. 



> I'm really happy for ya, Mouse!




Thanks.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a quick bump, since we're at T -1 month (or actually a hair less). The butterflies in my stomach are getting butterflies in their stomachs. 

The Conqueror’s Shadow


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2010)

My library is getting a copy and I'm the first to request it.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 28, 2010)

Crothian said:


> My library is getting a copy and I'm the first to request it.




Well, assuming you like it, I hope you'll make mention of that fact here. 

(If you don't, feel free not to say anything. )


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, in all seriousness, I'd love to hear and discuss what you think, in either case.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2010)

Once I get it I'll start talking about it here.  It it not every day that one of our own gets published with their own novel like this!


----------



## Klaus (Jan 29, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Actually, in all seriousness, I'd love to hear and discuss what you think, in either case.



Amazon takes too damn long for me!

If I PayPal you the cash, could you mail me a copy?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 29, 2010)

Klaus said:


> Amazon takes too damn long for me!
> 
> If I PayPal you the cash, could you mail me a copy?




I haven't gotten my own copies yet, I'm afraid. 

What about one of the other online retailers? Barnes & Noble, Borders, Indiebound, and Powell's all have it.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 30, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> I haven't gotten my own copies yet, I'm afraid.
> 
> What about one of the other online retailers? Barnes & Noble, Borders, Indiebound, and Powell's all have it.



They charge more for the S&H than the book itself!


----------



## Blastin (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll be picking this up for sure as well...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 30, 2010)

Klaus said:


> They charge more for the S&H than the book itself!




Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that. 

PM or e-mail me your address, and I'll look into how much it would cost. Then we can discuss whether it's worth doing, once I do get my copies.


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2010)

There's a review up at Fantasy Book Critic: 
Fantasy Book Critic: “The Conqueror’s Shadow” by Ari Marmell (Reviewed by Robert Thompson)


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, Krug. 

For those who are interested, I've assembled a number of the reviews for TCS on my Live Journal, here: mouseferatu: The conqueror's reviews


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 19, 2010)

Next Tuesday is D-Day. As in "It's de day dat de book comes out."  The Conqueror’s Shadow

So why haven't you ordered yet?


----------



## Rykion (Feb 19, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> So why haven't you ordered yet?



Because you can only *pre-order* it.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Next Tuesday is D-Day. As in "It's de day dat de book comes out."  The Conqueror’s Shadow
> 
> So why haven't you ordered yet?



I ordered mine at Barnes & Rodent.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 23, 2010)

It's time. 

Available _today_, from Spectra: *The Conqueror's Shadow*, my first published non-tie-in/shared-world novel. The Conqueror’s Shadow


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Okay, the following blurb text comes from the inner cover flap of the hardcover printing:




One word kinda stands out in this whole text, as I read it... "honesty"

It doesn't quite seem to fit in there with all the terror- and demon-infested stuff, or does it? Only one way to find out, I guess... 


Oh, yeah... Congratulations! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 23, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> It's time.
> 
> Available _today_, from Spectra: *The Conqueror's Shadow*, my first published non-tie-in/shared-world novel. The Conqueror’s Shadow




On my Kindle!


----------



## Rykion (Feb 23, 2010)

My pre-ordered copy has arrived.  
I've read the prologue and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2010)

Interview: "The Conqueror's Shadow" Author Ari Marmell on Bad Guys and Good Books - Suvudu - Science Fiction and Fantasy Books, Movies, and Games


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2010)

The book has come in from the library.  It is now on my to read shelf.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 26, 2010)

In addition to the interview, they're also giving away a few signed copies of the book. 

(Thanks for posting that, Krug.)


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 2, 2010)

Another interview, for thems who's interested. This one's a little--er, a _lot_--tongue in cheek, except my comments on the book itself. Neth Space: Ari Marmell Answers Questions Five


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2010)

I finished reading the book.  I quite enjoyed it.  It is a nice setting and I like the use of the city states and the guilds to show a divided country.  I liked the story of the new conquoror following in the exact footsteps of the old one.  At times it was a little too much like D&D and other times it was quite different.  There are some clever bits in there but also some forced humor.  THere is far more good then bad, so people should read it.  I did get one of my group to buy the book last week even if he did so accidently.


----------



## Rykion (Mar 22, 2010)

Crothian said:


> I finished reading the book.  I quite enjoyed it.  It is a nice setting and I like the use of the city states and the guilds to show a divided country.  I liked the story of the new conquoror following in the exact footsteps of the old one.  At times it was a little too much like D&D and other times it was quite different.  There are some clever bits in there but also some forced humor.  THere is far more good then bad, so people should read it.  I did get one of my group to buy the book last week even if he did so accidently.



I finished _The Conqueror's Shadow _a little while ago, and have similar feelings.  The main plot for the story was interesting, and I liked the main character a lot.  I liked the sarcastic humor, but it came from so many different characters that it made it hard to get a feel for the different personalities at times.  Overall, I enjoyed the book, and would recommend it to anyone who enjoys fantasy mixed with dark humor.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 22, 2010)

I appreciate the responses, guys, and I'm glad you liked the book overall. 

And I'll confess... You're not the first people to mention the humor issue, and you're right. I gave the same sarcastic sense of humor to too many characters. _Mea culpa_.

My main characters will, I think, always be smart-asses to a greater or lesser extent--it's just who I am as a writer --but I can certainly cut back on the number of _secondary_ characters who share it. I've tried to ensure that _The Warlord's Legacy_ (the sequel to _TCS_) includes some major characters who don't fall into that pattern.

What can I say? I'm still learning.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2010)

Can we make this a spoiler thread or should I placew spoiler tags on some discussions?  I've got some questions for you that are going to involve spoilers (it's impossible not to) and want to make sure I'm not ruining the book for people.

As far as the new fatansy that has been hitting the book shelves lately this stands pretty high on the list of best I've read.  I want to mention that since my friends routinely point out that even when I'm saying something is great I can't help but mention the negatives.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 22, 2010)

Crothian said:


> Can we make this a spoiler thread or should I placew spoiler tags on some discussions?  I've got some questions for you that are going to involve spoilers (it's impossible not to) and want to make sure I'm not ruining the book for people.




Hmm... Could I impose on you to start a new thread, with a spoiler notation in the header? I know it gets annoying spoiler-tagging everything, but I also want to leave this thread as-is just in case anyone has any remaining questions about availability or the like.

I'm probably being overly cautious, but would you mind humoring me? 



> As far as the new fatansy that has been hitting the book shelves lately this stands pretty high on the list of best I've read.




Thanks.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 22, 2010)

You better keep this one spoiler-free, as I JUST started reading the book!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 22, 2010)

Klaus said:


> You better keep this one spoiler-free, as I JUST started reading the book!




I was just wondering if it'd gotten to you yet. I'll assume this means that it has.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 22, 2010)

It arrived last week! 

About four chapters in, and I'm loving it, it's very enjoyable.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 8, 2010)

New contest! You can win a signed copy of one--or possibly more --of my novels. Details here: Best of the Worst Contest


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 9, 2010)

This month's Spectra Pulse newsletter includes my short story, "The Ogre's Pride," which you can download free. Spectra Pulse

It's a tie-in to _The Conqueror's Shadow_, but you needn't have read one to enjoy the other.


----------



## john112364 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm new to this thread so I missed the original posting, but I have to say you and everyone else have sold me on it. I'll check it out and get back to you!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 10, 2010)

john112364 said:


> I'm new to this thread so I missed the original posting, but I have to say you and everyone else have sold me on it. I'll check it out and get back to you!




Awesome to hear. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 13, 2010)

I just finished it last night.  I posted a review on my blog, but I'll recap here.

Fun setting.  Fun premise.  I liked Corvis Rebaine as a character quite a bit.  The plot was rock solid.

What I think didn't work quite as well was the tone, which seemed to clash with the theme.  Everyone was a little too light-hearted; too easy going, for the events that were actually going on "on screen."  It was hard to take the darkness seriously, even when fairly dark stuff was happening.  Plus, the sarcasm really undercut the evil.  Khanda felt more like Katherine Hepburn to Rebaine's Spencer Tracy rather than a soul-eating demon.  And before Khanda came along and took all his lines, he was nearly indistinguishable from Davro in that regard.

And then, when we got the POV of Audriss and his camp, it was almost eerie how the only thing that really changed was the names.

Anyway... not an unfavorable review.  I still enjoyed the book.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 13, 2010)

I appreciate the thoughts, Hobo. And (as I may have mentioned in this thread; I don't recall and am too lazy to scroll) I don't entirely disagree with the "too much sarcastic humor" assessment.

There will almost always be _some_ sarcastic humor to my main characters. Partly it's who I am as a writer, and partly it's a taste thing: I _like_ intermixing humor with darker scenes, both in my writing and reading.

But that said, I've heard the same critique from other sources, and I agree, in retrospect, that I probalby overdid it in _TCS_. I've throttled it back some when writing the sequel, and some of my other subsequent books; it's still there, but it's not prevelent in quite so _many_ of the characters.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 13, 2010)

It seems there's a real trick to mixing humor and darkness and making it work so the one doesn't undercut the other.  Jim Butcher manages to do an excellent job of it, but before I read Jim Butcher, I couldn't even tell you someone who I thought tried it, much less managed to make it work.

Then again, maybe it's as simple as the fact that Butcher's dark, scary, horrific characters aren't the humorous ones; it's the mainly good first person narrative protagonist and other sidekick characters who interject a lot of the sarcasm.

:shrug:


----------



## Klaus (Apr 13, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> I appreciate the thoughts, Hobo. And (as I may have mentioned in this thread; I don't recall and am too lazy to scroll) I don't entirely disagree with the "too much sarcastic humor" assessment.
> 
> There will almost always be _some_ sarcastic humor to my main characters. Partly it's who I am as a writer, and partly it's a taste thing: I _like_ intermixing humor with darker scenes, both in my writing and reading.
> 
> But that said, I've heard the same critique from other sources, and I agree, in retrospect, that I probalby overdid it in _TCS_. I've throttled it back some when writing the sequel, and some of my other subsequent books; it's still there, but it's not prevelent in quite so _many_ of the characters.



I think it's perfectly okay to have the sarcastic quips and all, just not from all the characters. Davro, for instance, never struck me as one who'd resort to sarcasm. That kind of finesse wasn't what I expected from the ogre. And since he's our reference for an ogre, I thought he'd be more... I dunno, blunt?


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 7, 2010)

So if some of you have been waiting for the mass-market paperback printing, it's now available for preorder (here, among other places: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Conquerors-Shadow-Ari-Marmell/dp/0553593153/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0]Amazon.com: The Conqueror's Shadow (9780553593150): Ari Marmell: Books[/ame])

It's still some time before it'll be _out_ in that format--December, to be precise--but you can order it now, should you wish to do so.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2010)

I just saw this at Chapters (CDN chain) and it looks good, although I won't pay full price for a hardcover, I went home and ordered from Amazon for 33% off. 

It better be good Mouse *shakes fist* That was $20 I spent... 

Reviews looked pretty good, so I anxiously await it.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It better be good Mouse *shakes fist* That was $20 I spent...




Well, I'll make a deal with you. If you get the book, and don't like it, I promise to be very, very sorry. 

Seriously, thanks for picking it up.  I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2010)

It was in the featured New & Hot in Fantasy Fiction and the name drew my attention (as well as the cover, it's really well done). 

P.S. Does Planeswalker: Agents of Artifice rely on knowing anything about Magic? I used to play and one of my favourite books when I was younger was Arena. 

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...-item.html?ref=Search+Books:+%270061054240%27


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 21, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It was in the featured New & Hot in Fantasy Fiction.




Oh, cool! 



> P.S. Does Planeswalker: Agents of Artifice rely on knowing anything about Magic?




Not really. There are a _few_ references/names that won't mean as much to newcomers, but they're few and far between (and also unnecessary to enjoying the book). It was, in fact, deliberately and specifically written as a jumping-on point for people new to Magic, as well as to appeal to existing fans. (In point of fact, _I_ was basically a newcomer when I got the gig; I'd only ever played magic a couple of times, and hadn't read any of the fiction. They specifically wanted someone new, who wouldn't feel bound to reference or build on any of the previous fiction. Though I _did_ fly up to Seattle for a full-day meeting and basically a "crash course" in the basics.)


----------



## Blastin (May 24, 2010)

Going to the beach for a week in June and I picked this up as one of my beach books. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Welverin (May 27, 2010)

First off, liked the book, looking forward to your next one.

Now my question, not long after reading Gehenna, on your site that you had listed a trilogy of books that you had written that you were looking to find a publisher for, was this one of them, or are they the books mentioned in your author blurb (or somewhere) that you now viewed as a learning experience that wouldn't see the light of day?


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 27, 2010)

Welverin said:


> Now my question, not long after reading Gehenna, on your site that you had listed a trilogy of books that you had written that you were looking to find a publisher for, was this one of them, or are they the books mentioned in your author blurb (or somewhere) that you now viewed as a learning experience that wouldn't see the light of day?




Hrm... I don't recall the context, but I'm trying to think of what I could have been talking about... 

I'd written two books of an intended fantasy trilogy a few years before; if that's what I was talking about, then yes, those are in the "never see the light of day" category.

I'd written three other novels that I _did_ want to sell. They aren't connected, so they wouldn't be a "trilogy" proper, but since there were three of them, could that be what I was talking about? If so, then _The Conqueror's Shadow_ is indeed one of them, albeit after many, _many_ rewrites.

Or I could have been obliquely referring to a trilogy of novels I was supposed to write for White Wolf, for the Scarred Lands setting, before that setting got canceled.

Other than those possibilities, I'm really not sure what else I might have been speaking of.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2010)

Oh BTW, just got the book in the mail today and if it wasn't for that infernal work I have to do right now I'd be getting ready to read it with a coffee... *sigh*


----------



## Welverin (May 27, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Hrm... I don't recall the context, but I'm trying to think of what I could have been talking about...
> 
> >snip<




While you've made me doubt myself, I'm all but positive it was a trilogy, but it was definitely something original and not any kind of shared world project.


----------



## john112364 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hobo said:


> I just finished it last night. I posted a review on my blog, but I'll recap here.
> 
> Fun setting. Fun premise. I liked Corvis Rebaine as a character quite a bit. The plot was rock solid.
> 
> ...




Mouseferatu, I finally got around to reading your book. (Sorry it took so long. I had a back log of reading and not enough time.) I enjoyed the book very much. If fact, once I started I didn't want to put it down. (A sign of a very good story.) I quoted Hobo here because I agree with his views on this book and he stated them better than I probably would have. I hope you just chalk it up to a learning experience, because aside from these few qubbles it was a very good read. I would recommend this to any fan of fantasy. I look forward to the second book. (You do have a second book in the works don't you? )


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 11, 2010)

john112364 said:


> I hope you just chalk it up to a learning experience, because aside from these few qubbles it was a very good read.




No worries. As long as it's phrased more or less politely, I never have a problem with constructive criticism.  And as I've said before, I agree that the sarcastic tone was probably too "universal" among the characters.



> I would recommend this to any fan of fantasy. I look forward to the second book. (You do have a second book in the works don't you? )




Sequel to _TCS_, _The Warlord's Legacy_, comes out early next year. _The Goblin Corps_, which is not related to _TCS_, comes out mid-next year. _Household Gods_, which is not related to either, comes out some time in 2012.


----------



## john112364 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. Busy, busy, busy. Keep that up and someone might think you can make a living off of writing books. 

That cool btw. I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 12, 2010)

john112364 said:


> Wow. Busy, busy, busy. Keep that up and someone might think you can make a living off of writing books.




I'll be happy to dissuade them with a depressing look at my bank account.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> I'll be happy to dissuade them with a depressing look at my bank account.




You're not doing much to bolster my enthusiasm, Ari. I've spent the whole day tracking down agents to whom to pitch a query for my novel. Reading stuff like "Queries read this week: 178. Number of partials requested: 1" is already daunting, and now you say even if I get published, I won't be able to laugh in my boss's face and quit my day job? Fie.

Still, even if it isn't good money, and the odds are stacked against you, and the economy's so tanked that publishers aren't buying as many books, it's still worth it, right?

Right?



I see on your agent's site that you've also got a YA book coming out? What's it about?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 12, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> Still, even if it isn't good money, and the odds are stacked against you, and the economy's so tanked that publishers aren't buying as many books, it's still worth it, right?




Ask me again when I've actually had time for my fiction to either build a fan base or fail miserably, and I'll let you know. 



> I see on your agent's site that you've also got a YA book coming out? What's it about?




Actually, _Household Gods_ is the YA book in question. I actually hadn't set out to write a YA book; it's just that my agent took one look at the book and said, "This is basically already a YA novel. Why not do a few tiny rewrites and make it such officially?" And since it was too short for most publishers to print as a "standard" fantasy, it seemed the way to go. (I do believe, despite being targeted as YA, that my adult readers should enjoy it just as much.)

It's a fantasy novel, set in an urban Renaissance setting rather than the more traditional medieval one. And it has a main character who, although she's a thief, is more or less an actual good guy--which will come as an enormous shock to people who have read all my other novels that will have been published by then, and will understandably assume that I'm only capable of writing about bastards.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 21, 2010)

So if you're at all interested in seeing it, the cover for _The Warlord's Legacy_ (sequel to _TCS_) is now up on Amazon. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0553807773/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1BPFXQAAWK3WRM2XX834&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846]Amazon.com: The Warlord's Legacy (9780553807776): Ari Marmell: Books[/ame]


----------



## Crothian (Jul 21, 2010)

I have to wait till January?  So not fair!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 21, 2010)

Crothian said:


> I have to wait till January?  So not fair!



Well, it's not like A Song of Ice & Fire. Then you'd have to wait until January, 2016!


----------



## john112364 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothing like a babe in leathers to sell a book!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 22, 2010)

john112364 said:


> Nothing like a babe in leathers to sell a book!




Yeah, I was amused. "You know, that's _basically_ the way I described her, but the artist, uh, emphasized different aspects of the character than I did."


----------



## Klaus (Jul 22, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Yeah, I was amused. "You know, that's _basically_ the way I described her, but the artist, uh, emphasized different aspects of the character than I did."



So you're saying she had more... er... top shelf stuff?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 22, 2010)

Klaus said:


> So you're saying she had more... er... top shelf stuff?




Not _entirely_ what I meant, no. 

Speaking of art, Claudio... *cough, cough*


----------



## PaulKemp (Jul 22, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 22, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Not _entirely_ what I meant, no.
> 
> Speaking of art, Claudio... *cough, cough*



I know, I know, I suck.

Mearls has me by the leash at the moment, but I plan on finishing Corvis as soon as I wrap this up.

BTW, I watched "Taken" again last week and I kept seeing Corvis on the screen...


----------



## Welverin (Jul 22, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Yeah, I was amused. "You know, that's _basically_ the way I described her, but the artist, uh, emphasized different aspects of the character than I did."




Sure.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 12, 2010)

And we can now announce that Gollancz will be publishing a UK edition of _The Conqueror's Shadow_. 

At Amazon UK, among other places: [ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0575098619/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0W4MH643K6J5CBBKZZV5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294]The Conqueror's Shadow: Amazon.co.uk: Ari Marmell: Books[/ame]


----------

